

The Growth Surprise in Apple Retail - ajhit406
http://www.asymco.com/2011/10/21/the-surprising-growth-in-apple-retail/

======
ajhit406
Not sure I really agreed with the last statement in the article--

"If this cause for this growth in retail is to be believed, then how hard can
it be to forecast retail growth in the future?"

\-- since there are a number of confounding effects that could otherwise
dampen apple's growth prospects this year, but I do agree that the 4S will
have significant revenue effects this quarter and AAPL will continue to shine.

